# Antique/Vintage Bicycle Auction



## KullAuction (May 14, 2012)

To view/bid on these great bicycles, please visit https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=52039 or www.KullAuction.com

This auction will feature classic vintage bikes: Schwinn, Monark, J.C.Higgins, Firestone, B.F.Goodrich, & Shelby. We will also have parts & frames.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2012)

I believe this in Topeka, KS. Is anyone here close enough you would ship a bike , or two, or three for me on my FEDEX acct. I would pay fo ryour time and trouble. If not does anyone know of a LBS in the area that may help? V/r Shawn


----------



## KullAuction (May 14, 2012)

This is located in Topeka, KS. Shipping can be arranged through the office. Please give them a call at 1-800-466-5516. I will be monitoring this thread until the auction is over if anyone has any questions.


----------



## MaxGlide (May 16, 2012)

*Call Kull Auctions*

hi There... I called Kull auctions to get more info on shipping and left a message. With  such short time before auction ends I am hoping to get clarification on shipping.

My email is maxglide1@gmail.com if there is any info you can send.

Thanks.... Wayne


----------



## jd56 (May 16, 2012)

*Buyers premium?*

Can you explain the buyers premium of 15%.
Is this percentage added to the winning bid price that must be paid by the buyer?

How can one know ahead of time what the freight costs are (23518 zip)

Thanks
JD


----------



## MaxGlide (May 16, 2012)

*usually 15% means...*

I've not bid with these guys but at every other auction I've been part of the buyer's premium is ON TOP of the cost of the item. If a bike is $200 you have to add another $30 buyer's premium and the shipping costs.

Wayne.


----------



## jkent (May 17, 2012)

*Auction has been CANCELLED!*

I called to ask a question about registration and was told items 1-105 had been cacelled due to the owner passing!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2012)

I just called because the site was still up but they have indeed cancelled the auction. I asked when they may run hte bikes again and the person said he could not say when that would be. Dang I wanted one of those WF Supers! V/r Shawn


----------



## KansasJack (May 21, 2012)

Something's fishy. The fact that they waited until the last minute to cancel the auction tells me that they were unhappy that the bids were all pretty low. The seller died several days prior. If that was really the issue, they probably would have cancelled it at that time.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 21, 2012)

KansasJack said:


> Something's fishy. The fact that they waited until the last minute to cancel the auction tells me that they were unhappy that the bids were all pretty low. The seller died several days prior. If that was really the issue, they probably would have cancelled it at that time.




I 100% agree with you...usually someone taking a dirt nap is reason to make a hoard like this available, not to cease it's release to the public.
Bogus!
Chris


----------



## STUPIDILLO (May 21, 2012)

Site says guy recently died. Bikes not up for bidding at this time. Poop!!!


----------



## Uniblab (May 22, 2012)

KansasJack said:


> Something's fishy. The fact that they waited  until the last minute to cancel the auction tells me that they were  unhappy that the bids were all pretty low. The seller died several days  prior. If that was really the issue, they probably would have cancelled  it at that time.






scrubbinrims said:


> I 100% agree with you...usually someone taking a dirt nap is reason to make a hoard like this available, not to cease it's release to the public.
> Bogus!
> Chris




I agree that collections sold at auction are often the result of settling an estate consider this, if the seller was in fact alive when he hired the auction house to dispose of his collection and then died before it was held then it could very well be that it's now mired in legal mumbo jumbo to settle his estate. I see this as a very plausible scenario....but I still think they're playing games LOL


----------

